# Ty Park?



## SamBobCat (May 5, 2014)

Hey can some people please give their reviews on Ty Park? He seems alright but I need some more opinions. Thanks!


----------



## Josh (May 5, 2014)

Seems to be pretty popular though I've never used him myself. He sells out every year (that's no indication of quality - just statement of fact.)


----------



## SamBobCat (May 5, 2014)

Josh said:


> Seems to be pretty popular though I've never used him myself. He sells out every year (that's no indication of quality - just statement of fact.)


Alright thanks!


----------



## TeguBuzz (May 5, 2014)

Top quality, I've been dealing with him for years and he's an upstanding guy. He's a very successful individual in the reptile world and in his own businesses, and has given so much to the hobby as far as donations, etc.

Ty Park above all else in my opinion. I've never had a problem with him.


----------



## SamBobCat (May 5, 2014)

TeguBuzz said:


> Top quality, I've been dealing with him for years and he's an upstanding guy. He's a very successful individual in the reptile world and in his own businesses, and has given so much to the hobby as far as donations, etc.
> 
> Ty Park above all else in my opinion. I've never had a problem with him.


Awesome. How's the quality of his chacoans?


----------



## TeguBuzz (May 5, 2014)

SamBobCat said:


> Awesome. How's the quality of his chacoans?


Chacoans are black and whites. They are one in the same. His black and whites are great.


----------



## SamBobCat (May 7, 2014)

Do his black and whites usually come out dark or high white? Im really looking for a nice light colored tegu


----------



## Rebecca Stout (May 8, 2014)

Check this out guys!!! Ty Parks!


----------

